# Sound System



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I Love my GTO and wish GM would import more HOLDEN models with V8 rear drive. But I need to upgrade Sound System. Want to get the Blue Tooth factory kit and was thinking of getting a JL CleanSweep and hiding some amps away and new speakers. My Question where are the 10 Speakers located? I see 1 in each door, 2rear, 2 Subs and suspect there are tweeters in vent looking grills in edge of dash? But can’t hear them. Anyone have any info on this, specific sizes would help Thanx in advance.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I did a JL sweep in mine. Only found the six you speak of. Might be more, but I didn't look any farther because of the splits I used, didn't need any more mounting spots. I left the rear subs out so I could get sound from the subs in the trunk. I had a cluster problem that the dealer blamed on the factory radio not being in the car. They also said they found a loose ground on the engine. Haven't had the problem since, been almost a month. I found it hard to believe the radio being out would cause all the prob's I had. So we'll see. Good luck on the swap. Bring friends if you do it yourself. Took 13 1/2 hours to do mine with two other friends. Car is built very well!


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

*JL CleanSweep*

what is a JL CleanSweep ?
im looking to upgrade / replace the factory system.

:confused


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

roade said:


> what is a JL CleanSweep ?
> im looking to upgrade / replace the factory system.
> 
> :confused


Basically all the components of a system one brand being all highs and mids amps and subs (like my 04 Denali I swept it with memphis car audio)


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Marathonman 
Sounds good dos it work as good as they say?
DSP converts speaker level to line output

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_cleansweep_pages.php?page_id=79


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Dont go with the Bluetooth factory, go to http://members.cox.net/05gto/html/body_bluetooth_install.htm that is what I did and I promise you will not be disapointed. If you do the buttons also it will look like it rolled off the line like that! :cool


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Basically all the components of a system one brand being all highs and mids amps and subs (like my 04 Denali I swept it with memphis car audio)


How do you like memphis audio I heard their subs were a joke from one person and then also heard they are the hardest hitting things you can find?
Let me know!

SasDawg


----------



## Thrillhouse (Jul 17, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Basically all the components of a system one brand being all highs and mids amps and subs (like my 04 Denali I swept it with memphis car audio)


No, a JL Clean Sweep is a device that allows you to keep the stock head unit while still using aftermarket sound equipment. 

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_cleansweep_pages.php?page_id=79


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

toolman said:


> Dont go with the Bluetooth factory, go to http://members.cox.net/05gto/html/body_bluetooth_install.htm that is what I did and I promise you will not be disapointed. If you do the buttons also it will look like it rolled off the line like that! :cool


Thanx Toolman
Im already trying to get parts that looks like good setup. Where did you locate Mike and how well does it work?


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

It was allright....I went ahead and put in an Eclipse DVD in dash flip-out screen. Much better sound quality!


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Holden said:


> Thanx Toolman
> Im already trying to get parts that looks like good setup. Where did you locate Mike and how well does it work?


I put the mic right beside the drivers visor, close to the windshield. No one that I talk to on it can tell any difference from talking on a handset.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

toolman said:


> I put the mic right beside the drivers visor, close to the windshield. No one that I talk to on it can tell any difference from talking on a handset.


Did you use the mic from the sony-ericson kit? or noise reduction mic?


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i keep my stock head unit and upgraded to JL speakers and amp..and didnt use the clean sweep...however i think i may be installing one.. as there is some unwanted "noise" and it sends my sub some funky reverb ?? any help on this would be appriciated?? as i DONT want to change the head unit and run RCAs to the trunk...i dont think i could go through that 15 hour install AGAIN....:cheers


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2005)

*speakers*

2 dash
2 doors
2 in rear + tweets = 2 more
2 in rear deck
10 total
its bull**** but it sells??????


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

whats wrong with the factory setup?


----------



## cscotti (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone know whether you can play Mp3's via bluetooth through the stereo?

I'm about to buy a 2gb card for my Sprint Smartphone (PPC-6700) and it would be sweet to pack it full of MP3's to play through the soundsystem wirelessly.


----------

